# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Πάγος στην πλάτη του ψυγείου

## Mastoratza

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω ένα BOSCH εντοιχιζόμενο ξεχωριστά ψυγείο και καταψύκτης και το ψυγείο πιάνει πάγο στην πλάτη. Πριν καιρό είχε πρόβλημα με τους μεντεσέδες και τους άλλαξα και είπα πως θα έφταιγε αυτό αλλά δεν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Μόνο όταν  κατεβάζω την θερμοκρασία κοντά στο 2 σταματάει να μαζεύει πάγο. Το λάστιχο φαίνεται μαλακό και νομίζω πατάει καλά. Όταν κλείνω την πόρτα ακούγετε ο γνωστός ήχος σαν να σφραγίζει. Κάπου δεν πατάει σωστά η πόρτα ή μπορεί να φταίει κάτι άλλο? Εαν είναι η πόρτα πως μπορώ να βρω σε ποιο σημείο δεν πατάει καλά ή τι πρέπει να κάνω? 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

